
Akaros: open source, GPL-licensed operating system for manycore architectures - ingve
http://akaros.cs.berkeley.edu/akaros-web/news.php
======
rch
I find it interesting that the license is mentioned in the title, and
prominently on the project page. Is that because of a perception of close
association with BSD via Berkeley?

There's obviously precedent for copyleft software coming out of the
institution (e.g. Sleepycat).

------
mi100hael
Looks like code for the project is here:
[https://github.com/brho/akaros](https://github.com/brho/akaros)

------
equalunique
I like what this project is intending to do, also find interesting that it
uses Plan 9 bits/concepts, but not sure how I could get involved as a n00b.

~~~
drewg123
Clone the repo and fix bugs and/or add features.

I worked with Barrett and Ron for a while when I was at Google and spent a bit
of time trying to modernize the Akaros plan9 based network stack (TSO, LRO,
finer grained locking). It was _very_ rewarding. You can't make a 2x or 10x
improvement to Linux or FreeBSD, but you often can in Akaros.

------
mappu
The main page mentions Go compatibility. But it looks like this is only on a
branch, i.e. GOOS=akaros isn't part of upstream Go (although GOOS=plan9 is).

------
gwu78
Is this a multiboot kernel?

I use a non-GRUB bootloader than can boot multiboot kernels.

Would I be able to use it?

